# Palm (tree) Slingshot?



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Palm (palm tree) wood or fibre to make a slingshot? I've seen some bowls made out of it and was curious if it would be suitable for making slingshots?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This is one of my all time favorites.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34934-black-palm-and-aluminum/?hl=%2Bblack+%2Bpalm


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing the link with me!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Here! It´s made from a Palm leaf. turned out really cool, but i had to infuse it with hardwax and coat it with CA Glue to make it stable enough and workable.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:39419]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:39416]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:39415]


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Here! It´s made from a Palm leaf. turned out really cool, but i had to infuse it with hardwax and coat it with CA Glue to make it stable enough and workable.


That's awesome! How did you infuse it with wax? Do you let is soak in hot wax to get it to fill the palm pores?


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I was just researching palm toxicity and it does not seem as bad as some other materials. Here's a decent chart I found - http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

From everything I've been reading online it would seem that palm is quite the pain in the but to work with. However, it is quite unique looking if you are successful.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I wiould never have thought a palm leaf stem would be suitable for an SS but here ya go!! Great imagination and of coudrse craftsmanship.

Chuck


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

kwinpr said:


> Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:
> 
> 
> > Here! It´s made from a Palm leaf. turned out really cool, but i had to infuse it with hardwax and coat it with CA Glue to make it stable enough and workable.
> ...


soak in a bag. hardwax is a solution that diffuses into the wood and cures hardening the whole structure. we originally use it to process and polish noble wooden floors, but it did the trick on the palm leaf too.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

*Sst der Kleine Steinschlag Thanks for the info...I appreciate it!*


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Y´a welcome! It´s all about Mc Guyvering with what you have lying around!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Y´a welcome! It´s all about Mc Guyvering with what you have lying around!


Is this the hardwax that you were talking about? http://www.whittlewaxes.com.au/whittle-waxes-product/0/0/24206/Whittle-Waxes-Hardwax-Oil-Classic


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

The palm wood would probably be hard enough to make a fork from. I would put 1/4" piece of birch plywood in the center for stability and strength. the palm is pretty porous and will need multi coats of finish to fill the voids or do the hard wax soak out lined above.

I would like to have some palm to work with if you find some.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

J Stacy... thanks for your reply! A laminate core is a great idea. I was originally thinking of palm because I sometimes see the remains of cut down trees here and there. I've never actually picked any up so I don't have any to give you. However, if I do pick some up I will keep you in mind


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone else ever make a SS from palm? I see it in brush piles now and then, but I've avoided picking any up so far because the pieces have been too large for me to lift. If I see a small piece of trunk soon I'm going to bring it home. Does it saw well and dry easy?


----------

